# DHEA effectiveness



## DocVicious (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if DHEA is any good? When is the best time of day to take it?


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2008)

From BulkNutrition....

Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) (along with its sulfated metabolite, DHEA-S) is the most abundant naturally occuring steroid in human blood. It is produced in the adrenal cortex and can also be independently synthesized in the brain. Among the biological effects of DHEA are changes in the immune system, inflammation, lipid and carbohydrate metabolism, anticarcinogenic effects, neuroprotection, and antioxidant effects.

DHEA levels significantly decline with age, and this decline has been correlated to varying degrees with many of the complications associated with aging, such as cardiovascular disease and high cholesterol levels, insulin resistance and diabetes, obesity, and neurodegeneration. In humans, DHEA has been reported to reduce body fat, alleviate angina, and reduce LDL ("bad") cholesterol, and it has also been used to treat cancer, multiple sclerosis, coronary artery disease, lupus, Alzheimer's, HIV/AIDS, depression, PMS symptoms, and osteoporosis. It has antiproliferative effects on some human cancer cell lines. In animals, DHEA has been reported to decrease body fat and have beneficial effects in rodent models of diabetes, lupus, anemia, atherosclerosis, and breast, colon, lung, and skin cancer. It also improves memory performance and has immunostimulating and antiglucocorticoid properties. For these reasons, DHEA has been termed "fountain of youth."


----------



## Rocky_B (May 29, 2008)

DocVicious said:


> Does anyone know if DHEA is any good? When is the best time of day to take it?



Your body produces DHEA - it's extremely effective but keep in mind your body has skyrocketing levels of DHEA in the blood between ages 20 + 30... so it may not be necessary to supplement with it if you aren't over 30.


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (May 29, 2008)

so would u not suggest it during a pct,that consists of nolvadex,hcg and tribulus,or any pct for that matter,I actually boughta bottle for my test recovery but not sire if i needed to or not..lol


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 29, 2008)

I have heard no benefits from taking it before 40....some have taken it in large doses and I have been told the damages it does to your body is worse then what you gain if anything at all. I remember back in the early to mid 90's the craze was super high doses of DHEA....I'm so glad I didn't jump on that wagon!.


----------



## Built (May 29, 2008)

I take 20mg DHEA daily, but that's part of my HRT. 

Not sure if I notice anything but my blood levels of DHEA and test have come up since starting on this and the transdermal bioidentical testosterone and progesterone I use.


----------

